# Mało palę. Nawet bardzo mało. <Rzeczowniki policzalne.>



## wolfbm1

Witam.

A: Dużo palisz papierosów?
B: Mało palę. Nawet bardzo mało.

A: Do you smoke a lot of cigarettes?
B: I smoke a few. Actually very few. 
Czy dobrze? 
A może: I don't smoke many. Albo: I don't smoke a lot.


----------



## Ania R.

Tak naprawdę wiele opcji jest możliwych (wszystkie przez Ciebie podane są teoretycznie poprawne), w zależności od tego co dokładnie chcesz powiedzieć. Najmniej mi się podoba w tym kontekście "I don't smoke a lot", bo to raczej by znaczyło ogólnie (podobnie zresztą jak po polsku) "Nie palę dużo", a niekoniecznie odnosiło się bezpośrednio do odpowiedzi "Czy palisz dużo papierosów?" Aczkolwiek znaczenie wypowiedzi pewnie byłoby takie samo albo bardzo podobne.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję, Ania,  za odpowiedź. Wyraz ’few’ chyba trochę trąci retro.


----------



## Ania R.

wolfbm1 said:


> Dziękuję, Ania,  za odpowiedź. Wyraz ’few’ chyba trochę trąci retro.


Czy ja wiem... Innej sensownej opcji i tak nie ma


----------



## wolfbm1

A może tak jest lepiej:
_A: Do you smoke a lot of cigarettes?
B: Not many. In fact, very few._


----------



## MB

A: Smoke a lot?
B: Not really. I do smoke but hardly ever actually.

A: Smoke many of them cigs?
B: No. Very few, just occasionally.

A: Smoke often?
B: I don't. Just on few and far between occasions really.



wolfbm1 said:


> Wyraz ’few’ chyba trochę trąci retro.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję. 


> Wyraz ’few’ chyba trochę trąci retro.


Sam się zastanawiam dlaczego tak napisałem.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

You can also _hardly smoke_.


----------

